# Custom or just stick to this



## neutralwhite (Oct 15, 2019)

_hi, thanks, please move this thread if I am in the wrong place._


I already have a Malkoff *M61T with 22.3 MDX head.*

now, should I get an *18650 s2+ triple* with Cu Pill modded to HCRI LED's with a mix of 2 x SM503 and 1 x SM653 from clemence, or invest in a *MALKOFF MD2* with tricap and standard bezel with the new* Malkoff 219B V3* Drop in ?

thank you.


----------



## peter yetman (Oct 15, 2019)

After years of scorning them, I find my Triples more useful than my reflectored lights.
I think you should have at least one Triple to compliment your others.
Have you thought about putting a Triple Nichia in an MD2?
I've done it with a couple of Oveready drop ins, you have to open out the retaining ring a little, but it's not a big deal. Martin White will do it for you.
I just picked up a single mode Spotac 219b Triple on the WTS which I'm going to put in my spare MD2. Customlites.com also make Nichia Triple Drop Ins which should fit.
I can't recommend this more highly, I find the beam from a Triple much more restful on a dark walk than a bouncing ball of light in front of me, plus the Nichia light doesn't give me a headache.

Sorry to sound like a zealot.
P


----------



## neutralwhite (Oct 15, 2019)

Much Thanks Peter - I always look forward to your replies. thank you.
I would love a custom made triple by clemence over at BLF to make me one for my MD2. 
apart from that , if that didnt happen , I would look into the s2+ 
I always liked triples, but so many out there jumped on the bandwagon and started making all sorts, which was overwhelming and slowed my excitement down lol.
clemence over at BLF is the man to make me an exceptional triple if anyone can .


----------



## peter yetman (Oct 15, 2019)

I shall check those out, never knew about them before.
Thanks,
P


----------

